

Docker Raises $95M - FarhadG
http://www.wsj.com/articles/docker-raises-95-million-to-push-into-enterprises-1429015917

======
parag_c_mehta
Please don't link paid articles.

Free link : [http://www.wired.com/2015/04/docker-raises-95m-silicon-
valle...](http://www.wired.com/2015/04/docker-raises-95m-silicon-valley-loves-
containers/)

